# Врожденный сколиоз 2 степени грудо-поясничного отдела



## goluba80 (4 Сен 2015)

Моей дочери 6 лет, два года назад нам поставили диагноз Врожденный сколиоз 2 степени укол кифоза 18 градусов. Два года наблюдается у ортопеда, ежегодно делаем снимки, лфк, парафин + массажа,  токи. Плавание с этим сложно так как часто болеем. Но все равно по возможности плаваем.


----------



## La murr (4 Сен 2015)

*goluba80*, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. Это ускорит ответ специалистов.
Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/XenStaff/


----------



## goluba80 (4 Сен 2015)

La murr написал(а):


> *goluba80*, здравствуйте!
> Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. Это ускорит ответ специалистов.
> Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/XenStaff/


Спасибо, так и сделаю.


----------



## doc (4 Сен 2015)

Я склонен рассматривать Ваш случай как сочетание двух патогенетических факторов, обусловливающих искривление позвоночника.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Сен 2015)

Первый ясен, а второй какой?
По какой классификации?


----------



## doc (10 Сен 2015)

Это смотря какой ясен.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Сен 2015)

Врожденный.


----------



## doc (10 Сен 2015)

Кроме врождённого вижу признаки идиопатического.
Мы на эту тему однажды дискутировали и остались при своих мнениях.
Поэтому спорить не буду.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Сен 2015)

И не сможете.
Идиопатический - считай, с не выясненной причиной, а тут причина-то есть!
Или нету?


----------



## doc (11 Сен 2015)

Бывает, что на фоне гипертонической болезни у пациента возникает феохромоцитома?
Тогда причин повышения АД у него будет две.
Аналогично и здесь.
Только по рентгену (без осмотра ребёнка и специального его обследования) утверждать, что дело обстоит именно таким образом, не буду. Но подозрения на этот вариант развития болезни я высказал, и мнения своего не меняю.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Сен 2015)

Гипертония бывает причинная и беспричинная, но две сразу.
А вот сколиоз и гипертония вполне могут быть одновременно, тут Вы правы.


----------

